# 20ème Randonnée VTT - Wissembourg



## iTom (7. Juni 2008)

*20ème Randonnée VTT*
Col du Pigeonnier
67160 Wissembourg

Hier gibt es etwas mehr Infos:


http://www.tourisme-alsace.info/lei/dispoweb/detail/cgi/fiche.php?NumProd=225000821

wird wohl wieder so um 5Eur kosten für "normale" erwachsene MTBler.


----------



## Schwarzwaldbike (30. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

hat jemand zufällig GPS-Tracks der vergangenen Jahre von dieser Veranstltung?
Wäre sehr daran interessiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (30. Juni 2008)

Schwarzwaldbike schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat jemand zufällig GPS-Tracks der vergangenen Jahre von dieser Veranstltung?
> Wäre sehr daran interessiert.



Hier ist zumindest mal einer aufgeführt:

http://patrick.agrain.free.fr/Recherche/detail.php3?cle=1


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Juli 2008)

Falls das ne Aufforderung zu ner Tour ist, heb ich mal die Hand.


----------



## iTom (1. Juli 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Falls das ne Aufforderung zu ner Tour ist, heb ich mal die Hand.



Ist doch erst am 28. Sept. 08...


----------



## andi1969 (1. Juli 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Falls das ne Aufforderung zu ner Tour ist, heb ich mal die Hand.



JAJA und dann wieder Absagen.....kurzfristig


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Juli 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> JAJA und dann wieder Absagen.....kurzfristig



Du verwechselst das was mein Freund. Frag mal den Specht und die dunkle Seite (von Forst) auf wen sie letztes Jahr bei jeder Erhebung haben warten müssen.

Ein kleiner Tip: Du warst es nicht.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (2. Juli 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Du verwechselst das was mein Freund. Frag mal den Specht und die dunkle Seite (von Forst) auf wen sie letztes Jahr bei jeder Erhebung haben warten müssen.
> 
> Ein kleiner Tip: Du warst es nicht.



... kann mich nicht mehr erinnern!


----------



## specialist (6. September 2008)

Ich hol´den Fred mal wieder mal wieder hoch, weil das Thema langsam aktuell wird. Ich habe da vor mitzumachen. Wie ist die Planung bei euch?
Grüsse specialist


----------



## iTom (6. September 2008)

specialist schrieb:


> Ich hol´den Fred mal wieder mal wieder hoch, weil das Thema langsam aktuell wird. Ich habe da vor mitzumachen. Wie ist die Planung bei euch?
> Grüsse specialist



Als Frühaufsteher werde ich, sofern das Wetter mitspielt und nix Anderweitiges dazwischen kommt, um ~ halb 9 die große Runde beginnen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. September 2008)

Speedy, Jürgen und ich werden auch fahren. Sie wissen zwar noch nix davon aber wird schon passen. Einer muss ja die Ressourcen einteilen. 

Aber wir werden starten, wenn Tom nach 1 1/2 Stunden die große Runde hinter sich gebracht hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossi-v (7. September 2008)

ich werde auch dabei sein, aber 8:30 uhr ist zu früh, ich würde eher um 10 uhr die große runde starten.

ist der kurs eher wie lembach oder hat es dort brutale trails?


rossi


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. September 2008)

Für einen Gardasee-Pionier Kindergeburtstag.


----------



## iTom (7. September 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Für einen Gardasee-Pionier Kindergeburtstag.



Würde ich auch sagen. Weissenburg ist ähnlich wie Lembach. Wie aber schon erwähnt fresse ich euch alles Weg. Ich lege dafür ein paar frische Eicheln, Kastanien und sonstiges vegetarische Zeug an die Verpflegungspunkte, dann hat auch Jürgen was davon, ohne ein schlechtes Gewissen haben zu müssen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. September 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Ich lege dafür ein paar frische Eicheln, Kastanien und sonstiges vegetarische Zeug an die Verpflegungspunkte, dann hat auch Jürgen was davon, ohne ein schlechtes Gewissen haben zu müssen.



Zum  ?


----------



## iTom (7. September 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Zum  ?



Nein eher nicht, ich kann nicht sicherstellen, dass da keine Tabakkäfer drin sind


----------



## Schwarzwaldbike (9. September 2008)

Weiss jemand wieviele Hm die jeweiligen Strecken haben..?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (9. September 2008)

Schwarzwaldbike schrieb:


> Weiss jemand wieviele Hm die jeweiligen Strecken haben..?



wie wäre es mit dem Link oben anklicken? 

"La randonnée VTT la plus populaire d'Alsace; ouverte à tous. Parcours de 15  - 30 - 55 km (1300 m dénivelé)."


----------



## Schwarzwaldbike (9. September 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit dem Link oben anklicken?
> 
> "La randonnée VTT la plus populaire d'Alsace; ouverte à tous. Parcours de 15 - 30 - 55 km (1300 m dénivelé)."


 
Aha, und alle 3 Strecken haben 1300 Hm...


----------



## speedygonzales (9. September 2008)

Schwarzwaldbike schrieb:


> Aha, und alle 3 Strecken haben 1300 Hm...



alles nur eine Frage der Streckenwahl 
steht ja nur 1300Hm..

Was macht eigentlich die DE Flagge auf einer Französische Tour?, habe ich irgendwas verpasst?


----------



## iTom (9. September 2008)

Schwarzwaldbike schrieb:


> Aha, und alle 3 Strecken haben 1300 Hm...



Letztes Jahr war die große Runde bei  ~1700HM (mit Verfahren). Wird dieses Jahr ähnlich sein


----------



## mw1774 (18. September 2008)

ist das hier noch aktuell 
wir werden mitradeln, welche strecke wissen wir noch nicht...
wer noch


----------



## andi1969 (18. September 2008)

Ich wenn ich dürfte


----------



## mw1774 (18. September 2008)

was machen die knochen, wie lange noch?
starrgabel ist ja gut fürs kreuz 
p.s. 9.885


----------



## andi1969 (18. September 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> was machen die knochen, wie lange noch?
> starrgabel ist ja gut fürs kreuz
> p.s. 9.885



...bis 31 September naja die Gräten tun halt weh aber ich bin ein Kilo los ( 9,7k )..hab ja dicke Reifen


----------



## alexmaus (18. September 2008)

Hai,
nu muss ich mal doof fragen....
Um was handelt es sich dort? Ein Rennen, eine geführte Tour?
Mein französisch beschränkt sich eigentlich nur auf "Tätigkeiten", sprachlich lässt es doch sehr zu wünschen übrig (ausser den üblichen "Verdächtigen"). Zudem ist der Link auch nicht wirklich informativ, zudem funktioniert der Link für die deutsche Sprache (deswegen auch die deutsche Flagge auf einer französischen Seite) nicht.
Danke für Eure Antworten.

Cu


----------



## andi1969 (18. September 2008)

alexmaus schrieb:


> Hai,
> nu muss ich mal doof fragen....
> Um was handelt es sich dort? Ein Rennen, eine geführte Tour?
> Mein französisch beschränkt sich eigentlich nur auf "Tätigkeiten", sprachlich lässt es doch sehr zu wünschen übrig (ausser den üblichen "Verdächtigen"). Zudem ist der Link auch nicht wirklich informativ, zudem funktioniert der Link für die deutsche Sprache (deswegen auch die deutsche Flagge auf einer französischen Seite) nicht.
> ...



...ist eine RTF wie in Heidelsheim..kein Rennen oÄ. einfach anmelden , biken und spass haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (18. September 2008)

alexmaus schrieb:


> Hai,
> nu muss ich mal doof fragen....
> Um was handelt es sich dort? Ein Rennen, eine geführte Tour?



nu muss ich mal doof antworten

es geht nur darum vor den Franzosen, als erstes ans Ziel/ Verpflegungstationen zu kommen und denen alles weg zu mampfen!


----------



## alexmaus (18. September 2008)

Hai,
danke für die Antworten.
Aber was ist eine RTF?

CU


----------



## andi1969 (18. September 2008)

alexmaus schrieb:


> Hai,
> danke für die Antworten.
> Aber was ist eine RTF?
> 
> CU



Rad Touristik Fahrt kommt halt aus dem RR Bereich.......


----------



## alexmaus (18. September 2008)

Hai,
*andiestirnklatsch*...klar, danke.

Cu


----------



## rossi-v (27. September 2008)

Treffen sich die zeitlich "normal" Startenden zu einer bestimmten Uhrzeit & Stelle (9:30 Uhr bspw.) morgen.

Ich brauch mal eure Meinung 
Morgen 150mm Enduro oder 100mm Hardtail??
Ich tendiere zur puristischen Variante.

rossi


----------



## andi1969 (27. September 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Treffen sich die zeitlich "normal" Startenden zu einer bestimmten Uhrzeit & Stelle (9:30 Uhr bspw.) morgen.
> 
> Ich brauch mal eure Meinung
> Morgen 150mm Enduro oder 100mm Hardtail??
> ...



...100mm HT würde ich sagen


----------



## iTom (27. September 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Treffen sich die zeitlich "normal" Startenden zu einer bestimmten Uhrzeit & Stelle (9:30 Uhr bspw.) morgen.
> 
> Ich brauch mal eure Meinung
> Morgen 150mm Enduro oder 100mm Hardtail??
> ...



HT reicht. Viel Spass morgen. Dieses Jahr bin ich nicht dabei. Habe mich heute ausgetobt.


----------



## mw1774 (27. September 2008)

wir fahren hier um 8 los und sind so um 9 vor ort, abfahrt dann wahrscheinlich 9:30! wir sehn uns!


----------



## rossi-v (28. September 2008)

okay gegen 9:30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw1774 (28. September 2008)

das wichtigste zuerst: uwe ist nicht unsterblich! 

insgesamt nur 3 platten und totalverlust einer brille bei 7 brasilianer/innen. wir sind die 37km-runde geradelt und obwohl wir kurz nach neun gestartet sind war bei der ersten verpflegungsstation alles weggefressen  
wetter und trails waren grandios aber wir waren nicht die einzigen, denke da waren so um die 500 unterwegs, 70/30 deutsch-franz.
nächstes jahr definitiv wieder!


----------



## iTom (28. September 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> das wichtigste zuerst: uwe ist nicht unsterblich!
> 
> insgesamt nur 3 platten und totalverlust einer brille bei 7 brasilianer/innen. wir sind die 37km-runde geradelt und obwohl wir kurz nach neun gestartet sind war bei der ersten verpflegungsstation alles weggefressen
> wetter und trails waren grandios aber wir waren nicht die einzigen, denke da waren so um die 500 unterwegs, 70/30 deutsch-franz.
> nächstes jahr definitiv wieder!



Also ich habe definitiv nix weggefressen. Ich war heute wo ganz anderst unterwegs, nicht mim Rad


----------



## rossi-v (28. September 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> das wichtigste zuerst: uwe ist nicht unsterblich!
> 
> ...



Aber sehr nach dran. 

Mich hats heute bei 25-30 km/h bergab auf einer Abfahrt (fast Trail eher Rinne) gelegt. Links saubere Spur (wo ja alle langfahren), ich im "ENDURO"-Stil  mit dem Hardtail rechts über den Schutt, Steine & Holz an den "Schnecken" vorbei. Hat die erste Zeit auch souverän funktioniert.
Dann hat wohl das Vorderrad einen schweren Schlag von einen großen Stein bekommen & mir hats den Lenker verrissen & ich bin im flachen Winkel mit fullspeed in die Sand/Dreckwand geknallt.
-> Ergo: Lenker verdreht HR Durchschlag.

Was solls - bis auf blaue Flecken alles i.O.

Da sieht man wieder auf den "einfachen" Touren bricht man sich alle Knochen.

Sonst war es eine schöne Tour - nächstes Jahr wieder.

rossi


----------



## Schwarzwaldbike (29. September 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> wir sind die 37km-runde geradelt und obwohl wir kurz nach neun gestartet sind war bei der ersten verpflegungsstation alles weggefressen
> wetter und trails waren grandios aber wir waren nicht die einzigen, denke da waren so um die 500 unterwegs, 70/30 deutsch-franz.
> nächstes jahr definitiv wieder!


 
es gab doch noch Käsewürfel und Wasser...

Lt. Veranstalter waren es über 1200 Starter!!


----------



## Dämon__ (29. September 2008)

hi, bin die große Runde gefahren,hat mir gut gefallen die Veranstaltung, einziges Manko an der ersten Kontrolle...der Kuchen war alle!!!
Die Trails waren klasse, alles in allem eine Körnerfresser Tour 
übrigens wahren ca.1050 Starter da...sehr beeindruckend!


----------



## mw1774 (29. September 2008)

Schwarzwaldbike schrieb:


> es gab doch noch Käsewürfel und Wasser...
> 
> Lt. Veranstalter waren es über 1200 Starter!!



ich wollte aber kuchen.. da gabs dann ja an der zweiten noch genug, habe glaube ich 10 stk. gemampft und dazu dieses grüne after-eight-wasser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (29. September 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> ich wollte aber kuchen.. da gabs dann ja an der zweiten noch genug, habe glaube ich 10 stk. gemampft und dazu dieses grüne after-eight-wasser.



Kein Wunder, wenn man erst zur "späten Nachmittagsstunde" dort startet


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. September 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Aber sehr nach dran.
> 
> Mich hats heute bei 25-30 km/h bergab auf einer Abfahrt (fast Trail eher Rinne) gelegt. Links saubere Spur (wo ja alle langfahren), ich im "ENDURO"-Stil  mit dem Hardtail rechts über den Schutt, Steine & Holz an den "Schnecken" vorbei. Hat die erste Zeit auch souverän funktioniert.
> Dann hat wohl das Vorderrad einen schweren Schlag von einen großen Stein bekommen & mir hats den Lenker verrissen & ich bin im flachen Winkel mit fullspeed in die Sand/Dreckwand geknallt.
> ...



Falls Du Tipps für Reha brauchst, ich hab reichlich Erfahrung.


----------



## rossi-v (29. September 2008)

Ich brauch zum Glück keine Reha, mir gehts einwandfrei, bis auf blaue Flecken.


----------



## Dämon__ (30. September 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Ich brauch zum Glück keine Reha, mir gehts einwandfrei, bis auf blaue Flecken.



wie geht es den dem armen Bike?


----------



## rossi-v (1. Oktober 2008)

Lenker war verdreht & HR platt sonst nix.


----------



## mw1774 (30. August 2009)

am 27.09. gibts die nächste rundfahrt in wissembourg, also wir wären dabei...
würden gerne früher starten, so 8:30 abfahrt, wir wollen ja noch was zu mampfen haben..

link


----------



## iTom (30. August 2009)

mw1774 schrieb:


> ...
> würden gerne früher starten, so *8:30* abfahrt, wir wollen ja noch was zu mampfen haben..
> 
> link





Das glaubt Dir niemand


----------



## rossi-v (30. August 2009)

Welche Runde wollt Ihr fahren?

Vll. bin ich auch dabei.

rossi


----------



## Schwarzspecht (31. August 2009)

mw1774 schrieb:


> am 27.09. gibts die nächste rundfahrt in wissembourg, also wir wären dabei...
> würden gerne früher starten, so 8:30 abfahrt, wir wollen ja noch was zu mampfen haben..
> 
> link





iTom schrieb:


> Das glaubt Dir niemand




Er meint 8:30 Abfahrt Karlsruhe, oder?


----------



## iTom (31. August 2009)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Er meint 8:30 Abfahrt Karlsruhe, oder?



Hm, ~ eine Stunde Fahrzeit bis dort hin, dann wären sie wieder bei 9.30Uhr ungefähr. Also wie letztes mal eben, d.h. nix mehr mit futtern, da ich schon wieder alles weggefuttert haben werde

8.30Uhr dort (Col du Pigeonnier) abfahren, das ist eine guter Zeitpunkt. Wahrscheinlich etwas frisch, aber man fährt sich ja dann iwie warm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (1. September 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Hm, ~ eine Stunde Fahrzeit bis dort hin, dann wären sie wieder bei 9.30Uhr ungefähr. Also wie letztes mal eben, d.h. nix mehr mit futtern, da ich schon wieder alles weggefuttert haben werde
> 
> 8.30Uhr dort (Col du Pigeonnier) abfahren, das ist eine guter Zeitpunkt. Wahrscheinlich etwas frisch, aber man fährt sich ja dann iwie warm.



Kannst ja was auf der Strecke vergraben und dezent kennzeichnen ...

Das beste waren doch sowieso die Merguez hinterher!!


----------



## Dddakk (10. September 2009)

Habt ihr mal nen aktuellen Link ?


----------



## iTom (10. September 2009)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Habt ihr mal nen aktuellen Link ?



http://www.vetete.com/rando_vtt/2iz4cg/la_randonnee_vtt_de_wissembourg


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. September 2009)

Wer fährt wann dieses Jahr, bzw. gedenkt wann fertig zu sein?

Will auch fahren, allerdings allein. Aber gegen ne Wurst mir ein paar bekannten Gesichtern hab ich nix.


----------



## mw1774 (11. September 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> ...Will auch fahren...



da gehts aber auch mal ein stück hoch....

wie gesagt, wir starten 8:30 und werden die 37km runde nehmen.
p.s. briefwahl schon erledigt!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. September 2009)

mw1774 schrieb:


> ... wir starten 8:30 ...



In KA mit dem Auto?


----------



## iTom (11. September 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> In KA mit dem Auto?



Michael meinte wohl an der 2. Verpflegungsstelle Ist also nix für Dich Dirk

Isch kandidiere nischt. Muss die nächsten 20 Tage einen Schongang einlegen, d.h. eher bergab denn bergauf


----------



## rossi-v (13. September 2009)

macht mal ne zeit aus wann & wo sich die teilnehmende gruppe am start treffen kann

welche runde wollt ihr fahren


----------



## votecoli (16. September 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Michael meinte wohl an der 2. Verpflegungsstelle Ist also nix für Dich Dirk
> 
> Isch kandidiere nischt. Muss die nächsten 20 Tage einen Schongang einlegen, d.h. eher bergab denn bergauf


 

Ja was had da doan???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (21. September 2009)

rossi-v schrieb:


> macht mal ne zeit aus wann & wo sich die teilnehmende gruppe am start treffen kann
> 
> welche runde wollt ihr fahren



Wie wäre es mit 8.30, McDonald Mühlburg?

Ich würde mich evtl. sogar an der großen Runde verheben - aber ohne Tempo-Stress. Leider wird mein neues Cannondale nicht fertig bzw. der Rahmen noch nicht da sein. Offensichtlich benötigt so ein US-amerikanischer Schweißer (Handmade!) 2-3 Monate je Rahmen ...


----------



## rossi-v (21. September 2009)

das wäre doch was,

ich würde aber eher direkt zum Start kommen & uns dort treffen.

Lange Runde im easy-going mode - klar warum nicht.


----------



## mw1774 (22. September 2009)

mein bruder und ich sind raus für sonntag, müssen ins büro!


----------



## andi1969 (24. September 2009)

mw1774 schrieb:


> mein bruder und ich sind raus für sonntag, müssen ins büro!



......och Ihr armen Schweinchen


----------



## Schwarzspecht (25. September 2009)

rossi-v schrieb:


> das wäre doch was,
> 
> ich würde aber eher direkt zum Start kommen & uns dort treffen.
> 
> Lange Runde im easy-going mode - klar warum nicht.



Da wir zwei offensichtlich die Einzigen sind und du selbst fahren möchtest und wir Samstag Abend trinkfesten Besuch bekommen, lege ich mich mal nicht auf eine Uhrzeit fest. Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja trotzdem ...


----------



## iTom (2. Oktober 2009)

War eigentlich jemand ausm Fred in Weißenburg? Wie war die Strecke? Wie immer, oder gab es was neues?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. August 2010)

Wie siehts denn aus 2010? Is wieder was?


----------



## iTom (12. August 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn aus 2010? Is wieder was?



Ja, ist wieder was. Ist aber die 22. Rundfahrt mittlerweile. Am 26. Sept. 2010 ist sie.


----------



## knut1105 (31. Mai 2011)

nummer 23:  25/09/2011  http://www.tourisme-alsace.info/lei/dispoweb/detail/cgi/fiche.php?NumProd=225000821


----------



## Schwarzspecht (19. September 2011)

Alle Jahre wieder: http://www.tourisme-alsace.info/lei/dispoweb/detail/cgi/fiche.php?NumProd=225000821


Fährt denn jemand von hier mit? Wie wäre es denn mit einem "Forumstreffen" dort?


----------



## Dunkle.Materie (20. September 2011)

Mal sehen, hängt von 2 Faktoren ab.

- Bike wieder startklar
- Das OK der Familie


----------



## knut1105 (21. September 2011)

also - ich fahr da mit, sofern net die ******** vom himmel fällt...

siehe auch:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=482274&page=4
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=539132


----------



## henrietta (22. September 2011)

hey 

ich weiss nicht, wie so was geht  helft mir  

startet man, wann man möchte, oder je nach strecke? weiss das irgendjemand? (also das internet weiss es nicht...)

grüsse,
henrietta


----------



## Eike. (22. September 2011)

Ist denn dein Rad inzwischen entquitscht? Zum Start ist bei den Pfälzern das zu finden:


südpfälzer schrieb:


> Start ist zwischen 8:00 und 11:00 Uhr am Col du Pigeonnier.
> http://www.vetete.com/rando_vtt/fvs9zz/la_randonnee_vtt_de_wissembourg


Da geht man einfach hin, zahlt das Start(Fress)Geld und fährt dann den Wegweisern nach. Die Erfahrung zeigt wohl, dass die Bestückung der Verpflegungspunkte mit der Zeit drastisch abnimmt. Je nachdem ob man mehr Fahren oder eher Essen will sollte man die Startzeit nicht zu spät wählen 
Falls jemand mit dem Zug hinfahren will und weil es mich gerade selbst interessiert hat: Vom Bahnhof Wissembourg zum Col du Pigeonnier sind es rund 6km/300hm und die Züge fahren stündlich um xx:34 von Karlsruhe HBF, KVV Tickets sind auf der ganzen Strecke gültig.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. September 2011)

Ich kanns nur empfehlen. Gediegene Veranstaltung und nette Wege. Nur wer auf jedem Gipfel Schokolade essen muss, wird vermutlich lange unterwegs sein.


----------



## iTom (22. September 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich kanns nur empfehlen. Gediegene Veranstaltung und nette Wege. Nur wer auf jedem Gipfel Schokolade essen muss, wird vermutlich lange unterwegs sein.



Gipfel


Hügelkuppe trifft eher zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## henrietta (22. September 2011)

...da kann man umso gefahrloser die schokolade auspacken


----------



## Schwarzspecht (23. September 2011)

... das Interesse an einer gemeinsamen Teilnahme scheint ja eher gering (daß man mit mir nicht fahren möchte, kann ich ja verstehen.


----------



## henrietta (23. September 2011)

kann das nicht jeder von uns für sich sagen?


----------



## Eike. (23. September 2011)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> ... das Interesse an einer gemeinsamen Teilnahme scheint ja eher gering (daß man mit mir nicht fahren möchte, kann ich ja verstehen.



Das würd ich so nicht sagen, meine Wochenendplanung ist noch nicht abgeschlossen. Und ich würd sogar mit dir fahren, so eine entspannte Wochenendausfahrt ist doch nicht verkehrt  Welche Strecke und Startzeit hast du denn im Sinn?


----------



## Dunkle.Materie (23. September 2011)

Also ich würde wahrscheinlich die mittlere Strecke fahren.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (23. September 2011)

Mittel oder lang, garantiert nicht vor 9 Uhr dort - evtl. MFG für 1-2 Personen plus Bike (muss noch mit der Chefin verhandeln, ob sie mitfährt).

Würde mich freuen, weiß aber schon wieder nicht, ob Cannondale (in F sind die nicht so CD-feindlich) oder Cotic ...


----------



## knut1105 (23. September 2011)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Würde mich freuen, weiß aber schon wieder nicht, ob Cannondale (in F sind die nicht so CD-feindlich) oder Cotic ...



also in wissembourg bestimmt nicht - siehe hier.... 

http://www.zapiks.com/cannondale-jekyll-2011-actio.html

kenn nur w-burger mit diesem brandnamen


----------



## Schwarzspecht (24. September 2011)

Also, einen Mitfahrplatz habe ich gerade vergeben. 

Vorschlag: 9:30 Abfahrt beim MacDrive in Mühlburg - evtl. kriege ich noch ein Bike samt Fahrer(in) ins Auto. Ich werde heute spät abends noch mal reinschauen ...


----------



## Don Stefano (24. September 2011)

Dann poste ich hier nochmal. Ich hätte Interesse an deinem Mitfahrplatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (25. September 2011)

Hast ne PN ...


----------



## Eike. (25. September 2011)

Hey danke fürs Anleiern, war ein klasse Tag


----------



## knut1105 (25. September 2011)

hab fast nur Karlsruhe-Trikots gesehen. 

wem's gefallen hat und nicht bis zum nächsten September warten will, die CTFs in Bergzabern und Silz sind etwas früher im Jahr, haben ne ähnliche Trailquote, sind genauso locker zu fahren, nur eben 10 bzw. 15 km weiter nördlich und natürlich völlig andere Single-Trails.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (26. September 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Hey danke fürs Anleiern, war ein klasse Tag



Ja, gleichfalls. Eike hat uns nicht nur mit der Leichtigkeit beschämt, mit der man die Enduro den Berg hochstreicheln kann, er überraschte auch noch mit verblüffenden Französischkenntnissen!!!

Weiß jemand was von den beiden Unfallopfern (Radler und Motorradfahrer)?


----------



## LittleBoomer (26. September 2011)

Hallo Wolfgang,

Eike habe ich noch gesehen und wollte ihn nach Dir fragen, aber irgendwie war er dann verschwunden...Naja, dann ein anderes mal...

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## .ExE (26. September 2011)

Servus zusammen,

ich habe ein paar wenige Infos zu dem gestürzten Radler:
Er ist auf dem Asphaltstück vor dem einen Ort wohl über den Lenker gegangen und war anschließend längere Zeit bewusstlos. Da eine Rückenverletzung zumindest niemand ausschließen konnte und der Transport mit dem RTW ins nächste Krankenhaus zu lange gedauert hätte, hat man direkt die Luftrettung geholt und ihn in eine "Spezialklinik" nach Ludwigshafen geflogen. Ist wohl gängige Praxis bei MTB Unfällen in dem Gebiet.

Diese Infos hat uns ein Polizist gegeben, nachdem wir kurz nach Abflug des Helis dort langekommen sind.

Später habe ich noch aufgeschnappt, dass er wohl mit dem Gesicht aufgeschlagen wäre und sich eine Gehirnerschütterung zugezogen hat.

Hoffen wir, dass es dem Verunfallten bald wieder gut geht und nichts allzu schlimmes passiert ist.

Ach ja und die vielen KA-Trikots haben sich ausgezahlt, der Club hat nen Fass Bier bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (26. September 2011)

.ExE schrieb:


> Ach ja und die vielen KA-Trikots haben sich ausgezahlt, der Club hat nen Fass Bier bekommen



Wann wird das denn getrunken? 

Vielen Dank für die Info - wir sind beim Runterrollen zum Auto noch an einem Unfall vorbegekommen, bei dem ein Audi beim Wenden einen Motorradfahrer die Böschung runter geschubst hat - wie das ausging, weiß ich leider nicht ...


----------



## Don Stefano (26. September 2011)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Ja, gleichfalls. Eike hat uns nicht nur mit der Leichtigkeit beschämt, mit der man die Enduro den Berg hochstreicheln kann,...


Die kannte ich bereits.  So mancher durchtrainiert wirkende mit rasierten Beinen angetretene Rennradler hatte am Berg das Nachsehen.


Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> er überraschte auch noch mit verblüffenden Französischkenntnissen!!!


Die hat er aber nur bei besonderen Gelegenheiten ausgepackt.


----------



## iTom (26. September 2011)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Die kannte ich bereits.  So mancher durchtrainiert wirkende mit rasierten Beinen angetretene Rennradler hatte am Berg das Nachsehen.
> Die hat er aber nur bei besonderen Gelegenheiten ausgepackt.



Wie muß man das verstehen? F..ell..atio


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. September 2011)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Die hat er aber nur bei besonderen Gelegenheiten ausgepackt.



Juhu, ... und ich dachte schon ich wäre allein auf dieser Welt, ...



Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> er überraschte auch noch mit verblüffenden Französischkenntnissen!!!



... als ich das gelesen habe und keiner reagiert hat.


----------



## knut1105 (26. September 2011)

.ExE schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> ich habe ein paar wenige Infos zu dem gestürzten Radler:
> Er ist auf dem Asphaltstück vor dem einen Ort wohl über den Lenker gegangen und war anschließend längere Zeit bewusstlos. Da eine Rückenverletzung zumindest niemand ausschließen konnte und der Transport mit dem RTW ins nächste Krankenhaus zu lange gedauert hätte, hat man direkt die Luftrettung geholt und ihn in eine "Spezialklinik" nach Ludwigshafen geflogen. Ist wohl gängige Praxis bei MTB Unfällen in dem Gebiet.
> ...



der ort heißt übrigens bobenthal. 400m südlich wär er wahrscheinlich nach strassburg oder metz transportiert worden - so gings eben den üblichen pfälzer-rettungsweg zur bg-unfallklinik nach ludwigshafen (da haben'se damals auch den angebrutzelten niki lauda hingeflogen).


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. August 2012)

Ist das noch der gleiche Startort wie jedes Jahr, nach Weißenburg rechts den Berg hoch, im Wald?

http://www.mtb-heidelsheim.de/Wissembourg.pdf


----------



## Eike. (15. August 2012)

Nach der Beschreibung, ja. Von Wissembourg nach Lembach fährt man über den col du pigonnier (D3), wo letztes Jahr oben am Sattel der Start war.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (16. August 2012)

Schö wöö rullée aweck Aike ...


----------



## Don Stefano (16. August 2012)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Schö wöö rullée aweck Aike ...


Moa ossi!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. August 2012)

Ich fahre - wenn das klappt - dieses Jahr nur die Familienrunde.

Da ist das Verhältnis Verpflegungsstation zu Höhenmeter am günstigsten. 

Vielleicht sieht man sich im Ziel auf ein Bier. Ich plane, zwischen eins und zwei im Zielbereich wieder aufzuschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (17. August 2012)

Wenn wir wie letztes mal gerade noch vor Startschluss aufkreuzen wird das schwierig  Ich habs mal im Kalender, aber 6 Wochen ist noch lange hin. Da kann man ja noch drei mal umziehen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. August 2012)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wenn wir wie letztes mal gerade noch vor Startschluss aufkreuzen wird das schwierig



Das passt. Startschluss ist 11 Uhr. Die 60/1400 kann man (DU) mit Bummeln locker in 3 Stunden schaffen.


----------



## matou (17. August 2012)

Irgendwie hätt ich auch Lust darauf, ich wär dabei.

Wie waren die Strecken denn bisher geplant? Entsprach die lange Runde nur mehreren Runden der kurzen Strecke oder waren es eigenständige Strecken?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. August 2012)

Bisher war es eine Strecke, die je nach Länge früher oder später zum Ziel zurückführte.

D.h. wenn Du die lange Runde gefahren bist, dann hast Du die meisten Streckenteile der kurzen und mittleren Strecke auch drin. Zuweimal fahren mußt Du nix.


----------



## Eike. (17. August 2012)

Ich fand das letztes Jahr ziemlich gut gemacht. Definitv keine Runden fahren und die verschiedenen Strecken haben zwischendurch auch gleiche Streckenteile gehabt oder sich an den Verpflegungen getroffen.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (17. August 2012)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> ...Ich plane, zwischen eins und zwei im Zielbereich wieder aufzuschlagen.



Aber bitte nicht wieder auf die Schulter!


Hat jemand einen Bus? Ich bin vorher zwei Wochen in Urlaub in Frankreich, beim Randonnée wird dann nur Französisch parliert, gell!


----------



## matou (17. August 2012)

Wie ist die Strecke eigentlich? Kann man mit nem Starrbike fahren?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (17. August 2012)

matou schrieb:


> Wie ist die Strecke eigentlich? Kann man mit nem Starrbike fahren?



... solange du bergab keine Cannondale Fullies überholst!

Im Ernst: ist ja alles familientauglich (gewesen letztes Jahr) ...


----------



## matou (17. August 2012)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> ... solange du bergab keine Cannondale Fullies überholst!



Das kann ich nicht garantieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (17. August 2012)

Starr im Sinne von Hardtail oder so richtig Oldscool? Es ist zwar keine Trailorgie, aber auch nicht nur Forststraßengeschrubbe. Nennenswerte Schiebereien hab ich nur an der unerwartet steilen, griplosen Rinne vor der ersten Verpflegung gesehen.


----------



## matou (17. August 2012)

Im Sinne von (New-)Oldschool...Wattkopf, toter Mann, etc geht damit, wenn auch nicht so flott wie mit Federung.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. August 2012)

matou schrieb:


> Im Sinne von (New-)Oldschool...Wattkopf, toter Mann, etc geht damit, wenn auch nicht so flott wie mit Federung.



Machst Du neben MTB jetzt auch noch SM?


----------



## matou (17. August 2012)

Das ist als Abwechslung eigentlich ganz cool...


----------



## roischiffer (17. August 2012)

Eine der schönsten MTB-Veranstaltungen  

und die Merguez erst


----------



## Eike. (17. August 2012)

Das beste an der Merguez ist wahrscheinlich, dass man nicht so lange warten muss wie auf die Flammkuchen. Das hat letztes Jahr ewig gedauert. Die Atmosphäre fand ich aber auch sehr cool.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (17. August 2012)

matou schrieb:


> Im Sinne von (New-)Oldschool...Wattkopf, toter Mann, etc geht damit, wenn auch nicht so flott wie mit Federung.



*Gut durchgeschüttelt nicht gerührt  puuu hardcore biken wenn´s dort wie in der Pfalz ist  Respekt im SM Studio kost´s Geld .*


----------



## rossi-v (9. September 2012)

Wann ist der Termin
Und welche Steeckenlängen gibt es


----------



## matou (9. September 2012)

Schau mal dort...
http://www.mtb-heidelsheim.de/Wissembourg.pdf


----------



## rossi-v (9. September 2012)

Danke
Gut das du so schnell reagierst


Kannst nicht schlafen oder warum bist du so früh wach


----------



## matou (9. September 2012)

Ich tret dich gleich. 

Wie laeuft eigentlich die Anmeldung? Einfach hingehen oder vorab irgend ein Prozedere?


----------



## rossi-v (9. September 2012)

Wie kann man sich anmelden?
Sollte man den Heini per Mail kontaktieren?

PS: Ich hab Hunger lass uns bald runter gehen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. September 2012)

Hingehen reicht - nix mit Voranmeldung.


----------



## rossi-v (16. September 2012)

Hi ihr,

ich glaube ich bin (mit Frau) auch dabei.

habt Ihr einen Google Maps Link mit dem Start?
Gibt es noch irgendwo eine Karte?

ciao

rossi


----------



## Eike. (16. September 2012)

Einfach aus Wissembourg in Richtung Lembach fahren. Der Start ist oben am Pass (col du pigonnier) und nicht zu übersehen.


----------



## roischiffer (16. September 2012)

Da fährst du einfach von Wissembourg am großen Kreisel in der Bahnhofsstraße Richtung Col de Pigeonnier bzw. Richtung Climbach & Lembach - vllt ist auch nur Ref. de Scherhof ausgeschildert - ... an der ersten Kuppe, wo alles zugeparkt ist kannst du dann Start & Ziel fast schon riechen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. September 2012)

Fahr den vielen Radfahrern nach und pass auf, dass Du nicht auf nem Radweg fährst.


----------



## Dunkle.Materie (24. September 2012)

Moin,  da mein Junior nun seine erste MTB Erfahrungen gemacht und seit gestern auch ein eigenes Bike hat, wollte ich die Frage los werden ob ein Junge, 9 dreiviertel die kleine Strecke schaffen kann ohne super gefrustet zu sein.  

Fährt sonst noch jemand die kleine Strecke?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (26. September 2012)

Wer ist denn jetzt definitiv dabei? Wollen wir uns - vielleicht 9.30 Uhr bei der Anmeldung treffen? Wegen Mitfahrgelegenheit weiß ich noch nicht, wie wäre es mit Treffpunkt MacDonalds Mühlburg so um 8.30 Uhr?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. September 2012)

Dunkle.Materie schrieb:


> Moin,  da mein Junior nun seine erste MTB Erfahrungen gemacht und seit gestern auch ein eigenes Bike hat, wollte ich die Frage los werden ob ein Junge, 9 dreiviertel die kleine Strecke schaffen kann ohne super gefrustet zu sein.
> 
> Fährt sonst noch jemand die kleine Strecke?



Hallo Harald,

das schafft Dein Junior. Ist nur ein kurzes steiles Abwärts-Stück drin, dass ihr besser runter schiebt. Das ist kurz vor oder nach der Verpflegungsstation. Genau weiß ichs nicht mehr. Mein aber, es ist davor.

Drück euch die Daumen.

Werd wohl die mittlere Runde fahren, nachdem ich von meinem Junior versetzt wurde.

Aber vielleicht sehen wir uns auf der Strecke oder im Zielbereich.

Gruss Dirk.


----------



## rossi-v (30. September 2012)

Ich bin mit Frau gegen 9 Uhr am Start, wir fahren die mittlere Runde

Ciao


----------



## rossi-v (30. September 2012)

Boaah 8 Grad
Aber Sonne


----------



## rossi-v (30. September 2012)

Schön war es.

Die mittlere Runde 37 km, finde ich, ist für Anfänger schon anspruchsvoll.
Am Anfang steil bergab, da hat sich einer beim Überschlag einen Finger gebrochen.
Am Ende ging es auf leichten Trails steil bergauf, auch nicht Ohne.
Wir sind aber gut und sicher durchgekommen.
Frauchen ist mit dem Specialized  gefahren.
Wetter war klasse.


Ciao


----------



## Dunkle.Materie (30. September 2012)

Ja war genial, aber heftig.


----------



## Athabaske (1. Oktober 2012)

...dem kann ich nur zustimmen.

Meine Frau und ich sind sehr spontan die kleine Runde gefahren, die mittlere wäre aber vermutlich noch schöner gewesen. Aber das war unsere erste Veranstaltung dieser Art.

Sehr nett Start und Ziel im Steinbruch und schöne Streckenführung, nicht zu einfach aber alles gut fahrbar - ein Lob an die Veranstalter!

Nächstes Jahr bestimmt wieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

